# إلغاء قرار منع ظهور المذيعات المحجبات على الشاشة



## lion_heart (8 أبريل 2009)

*بحكم محكمة القضاء الإدارى بالإسكندرية..*

الثلاثاء، 7 أبريل 2009 - 20:53







 المذيعة دعاء فاروق ودعاء عامر 
http://www.youm7.com/bookmark.php?v=20
أكدت محكمة القضاء الإدارى بالإسكندرية أن الحجاب يحافظ على كيان المرأة ولم تحرمه الشريعة الإسلامية، التى تعد المصدر الرئيسى للتشريع وأنه لا يجوز منع مذيعة من الظهور على شاشة التلفزيون بسبب ارتدائها للحجاب، وقضت بإلغاء قرار منع لمياء السيد حسين كامل، مذيعة بالقناة الخامسة، من الظهور على الشاشة لارتدائها الحجاب.​ 
أصدر الحكم المستشار على إسماعيل عبد الحافظ نائب رئيس مجلس الدولة وعضوية المستشارين خيرى زويل وإبراهيم المصرى وعبده كرسوع، كانت المدعية وتعمل مذيعة ربط بالقناة الخامسة، قد أقامت دعوى ضد رئيس مجلس أمناء اتحاد الإذاعة والتليفزيون ورئيس القناة الخامسة، طالبت فيها بإلغاء قرار منعها من الظهور على الشاشة بسبب ارتدائها الحجاب.​ 
قالت المحكمة فى حيثيات حكمها، إن للشخص الحق فى ارتداء ما يشاء من ملابس، طالما كانت مناسبة ومتوافقة مع السلوك والآداب العامة، وإن هذا الحق حماه الدستور لجميع المواطنين، مضيفة أن ارتداء الحجاب عمل غير محرم، بل يحافظ على كيان المرأة، وبالتالى فإن قرار جهة الإدارة بمنع الظهور على الشاشة جاء مخالفاً لأحكام القانون، غير مستند على أسباب، مما يستوجب إلغاء القرار، وما يترتب عليه من آثار، أهمها السماح للمدعية بالظهور على الشاشة بعد ارتدائها الحجاب.​ 
http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=86808​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 أبريل 2009)

*شكرا علي الخبر


yaso3 rabie​*


----------



## man4truth (8 أبريل 2009)

*بجد قضاه قمه فى التخلف والتعصب
خساره عليكى يا بلدى
لكن مش هنسيبك ابدا
هنحاول نصلحك مهما ده كلفنا​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أبريل 2009)

*تخلف ومظهر غير حضارى
ميرسى على الخبر​*


----------



## hatem1001 (8 أبريل 2009)

ليه توصف الحكم بالتخلف والتعصب العكس انه لو كان حكم ضدهم يبقى منتهى التخلف انت متعرفش ان السيده مريم العذراء وفى صوركم ليها انها كانت بترتدى الحجاب والراهبات كمان عمرك شوفت راهبه من غير حجاب ليه لما واحده تحافظ على دينها يبقى تخلف انا عايزك تفكر قبل ما تتكلم  وأسألك رأيك ,,, أيهما أفضل الاحترام أم سوء الأدب ؟


----------



## zezza (8 أبريل 2009)

ربنا يرحمنا 
بجد بقت حاجة لا تطاق ........ مناظر و اشكال غريبة و عجيبة 
قال ايه ده ادب 
تبقى الواحدة منهم ضحكتها مسمعة المنطقة بس ما يهمش مادام لابسة الاختراع​


----------



## grges monir (8 أبريل 2009)

معلهش خلينا نقول حرية شخصية 
بس ياريت يطبقوا المبدا دة


----------



## GogoRagheb (8 أبريل 2009)

معلش حرية شخصية

شكرا للخبر​


----------



## BITAR (8 أبريل 2009)

*بلد اسلامى وتلفزيون اسلامى*
*وشارع سلامى *
*0000000000000000الخ*
*ما المانع فى مذيعات منقبات حتى*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*برامج التلفزيون*
*سوف تكون*
*مرشات عسكريه *
*وقران*
*هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## lion_heart (8 أبريل 2009)

بجد كلكم نورتو الموضوع و الف شكر على الردود الحلوة ربنا يبارك حياتكم كلكم​


----------



## kalimooo (9 أبريل 2009)




----------



## lion_heart (9 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لمرورك كليمو ​


----------

